
Portland-based PHP cloud platform PHP Fog raises $1.8M - taylorbuley
http://www.bizjournals.com/portland/news/2011/01/11/portland-startup-php-fog-raises-18m.html
======
hajrice
>> PHP Fog was formed last year by Lucas Carlson, a PHP developer over the
past eight years who is also described in the news release as one of the
world’s leading developers of the Ruby programming language.

Am I the only one who finds this ironic?

~~~
benatkin
No. The ruby community just attracts more language snobs than most languages,
and unfortunately, tolerates them. In reality the people who make sweeping
negative generalizations about PHP developers are a vocal minority.

In reality, most rubyists acknowledge that there are plenty of good PHP
developers and plenty of bad Ruby developers.

------
kingofspain
Hoping to get a beta invite for this (I filled in the forms!) - it _looks_
like it could be perfect for some things I had lined up but the site is a bit
short on specifics, which I guess is understandable at the moment.

It's nice to see things like this popping up for PHP. I was starting to feel
like I'd been left alone here while all the kids go play Ruby.

------
perssontm
This seems really interesting, although the latest series of issues with
heroku makes me wonder if it ever can be done in a high quality way.

I hope so, if it did, it would be super-fantastic.

~~~
hc5
What were the recent Heroku issues? I must have missed this.

~~~
taylorbuley
Ditto. Anyone?

------
corin_
Have been trying it out, and it seems like it could turn into an awesome
company, and the guys behind it seem great as well.

Pleased to hear about this investment, and hope they go far.

